# how to send sms from GMAIL?(IN INDIA)



## kerthivasan (Mar 26, 2008)

HI GUYS.
can anyone tell me how to send sms from gmail to
AIRTEL,
BSNL
VODAFONE,AND
AIRCEL.
I WILL BE VERY THANKFUL IF CAN GIVE ME THE ANSWERS!


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 26, 2008)

You can send messages using Google toolbar to some countries but not India. Gmail provides no option of sending SMS


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 26, 2008)

I remember AirTel, long time back, had an option to send an email to phonenumber@airtelkk.com
Wonder if it still works 

Update:
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah look what I found
*www.ananthapuri.com/mobile.asp


----------



## Pat (Mar 27, 2008)

That list is old and most of them, if not all, dont work anymore


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 27, 2008)

ok
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2095/2123379126_ecddd6348f_o.png


----------

